# Small Game



## sniper_094 (May 30, 2005)

It seems like everyone hunts waterfowl here. I hunt rabbits and sqirrels alot. I'm only eleven and my dad says i'm not safe enough 4 a real gun :evil: But when i was ten i got 3 rabbits, and ive got 3 more rabbits now. Ive only got 1 squirrell. Do any of you hunt small game


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

I hunt small game but due to the fact that my squirrel hunting buddy always works. I go hunting with my pheasant hunting buddy. Small game is my favorite though theres nothing more greater than seeing a squirrel fall from a tree and pee itself.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i shoot the rabbit occansionally......but pheasant and stuff is small game to


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a pet bunny, I could _never_ shoot a rabbit or a squirrel.

Unless the world was coming to an end and I was _really_ hungry.

And there were no sheep...are there _sheep_?

That's it, I'd eat my foot before the sheep...


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok lol!


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> yeah i shoot the rabbit occansionally......but pheasant and stuff is small game to


Yeah your right. Actually I'm not going rabbit hunting until the first snow fall its the only time my brothers interested in going. Hes my waterfowl and rabbit hunting buddy. This year will actually be the first year I go out and look specificly for rabbits.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ya good luck man i hope when i get old enough to hunt by myself my friend will want to go.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm begging you please don't shoot my cousins!!!










If you look close enough you can see his hands are together begging you and he has a tear in his eye...

Have fun hunting, Meanie!!!

Just Kidding. I'm going hunting this weekend, I'll hopefully get my doe.
And by doe, I don't mean female rabbit, I mean female deer.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok lol good luck

man that bunny looks so delcious!(just screwing)


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey Ranger_Compact, that rabbit looks alot like my Girlfriends haha she has forbid me to hunt anything that even resembles a rabbit like creature. you two sound alot alike in your arguments. lol


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i dont think i know any hunter that would not kill a rabbit just because they have one as a pet....my uncle pete buys rabits just to have his beagles run them..lol...then we shoot them


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

We go out in the boonies and chase them in cars and try to run over them......then the yotes can have 'um. Of couse they're only jackrabbits because it's illegal with cottontails. Other that I really don't have any need for rabbits so I usually let them pass.....unless it's really slow. Then it's BYE BYE RABBIT! :sniper:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Take Em close....So thats how you get them close, chase them with your car. I cant imagine that being legal even if its just a jackrabbit. :eyeroll: Ahh nevermind what do I know? What am I even doing in the youth forum, not babysitting, so i better get out. Take it easy over those bumps Take em'......


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

j


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

cant yall :sniper: a bunny with a pellet gun



:withstupid:

= :******:


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

no we can't just shoot them with a pellet gun because it's to hard it's much easer to shoot them with a .410 or a 22

hey i like the idea of chasing down rabbits with a car me and my buddies do something like that with foxes we case them with the ski-doo trip them up with the skis and give it a few kicks hahaha man its fun :lol:

remember it's only illegal if you get caught


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

i always look forward to the first day of squirrel. squirrel are my second favorite animal to haunt beside deer. i've probably shot 30+ in the last 3 years and it never gets old. as much as i enjoy hunting, trapping is where my heart is.


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

caribukiller said:


> no we can't just shoot them with a pellet gun because it's to hard it's much easer to shoot them with a .410 or a 22
> 
> hey i like the idea of chasing down rabbits with a car me and my buddies do something like that with foxes we case them with the ski-doo trip them up with the skis and give it a few kicks hahaha man its fun :lol:
> 
> remember it's only illegal if you get caught


your a ****** :eyeroll:


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah squirrel are fun but whenever i hunt them there are none around...there's lots of oak where i set up so what am i doing wrong? could they just be hunted out? (its public but mostly for deer)


----------



## squirrelstalker7 (Dec 18, 2006)

I love to go squirrel hunting and somedays I would pick it over deer. I've been hunting for 6yrs now and squirrel hunting gets me every time. As soon as season comes around I grab my dog and my 20 guage and I'm off. :sniper:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i hunt rabbits with a 20ga and 22cal.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Even though it's illegal in the city i usually take my daisy 880 and over the years have killed countless squrrels and rabbits, because they are so stupid its like shooting fish in a barrel! :wink:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

shout a rabbit 2 days ago with my peelet gun and my lil cocker spaniel runs them rite to me ever time rabbits outside froze to trash can when it gets unstuck im putting it in the live trap for bait hah ur cuzinpete died makesure u tell ur freind he'll sure to be depersied


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

I AM 11 AND I GO ALL THE TIME WITH MY DOG SPANKEY BUT IT ANIT FOR SQURILLS ITS FOR ***** SQURILLS RABBITS I CALL IT MEAT HUNTING


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

sqiurells are fun to shoot cuase they can be retarded, but they are hard to hit with open sight .22, rabbits are fun but you have to walk around alot, but they are still fun, last year i asked my dad if i could buy a 22-250 for yotes and he cussed me out, went out and killed about thirty rabbits that winter, this time when i asked him he sounded glad, just kill a whole lot of rabbits and squirells, make sure you never fire in the direction of buildings or around livestock and your dad will let you get one in a year or two


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

will a 22.cal bring down a coyote?????? :sniper:


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

oh god.....don't ask that, *everybody* asks that. use the search function. delete that post as soon as you find the answer. its a really controversial question and some people will go spastic over it


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah, that would be a good idea being as there have been countless posts about that exact subject.


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

HEY, IM NEW HERE, I SHOT A RABBIT WITH MY SLINGSHOT YESTERDAY, AND I WANT TO SKIN THE THING, DONT KNOW HOW....PLZ HELP!!!!!!


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

....Have you refrigerated it? Are you skinning it for fur or meat? We need to know more before we can give you a good answer.

And I'm just curious, how close were you when you shot it? That must have taken a decent rock to kill a rabbit.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

i have killed many rabbits and squirrels and love small game hunting :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## coonboy256 (Sep 14, 2007)

does anyone else have suicide bunnys that run across drive ways trieing to get run over small game hunting is fun because you can use just about anything to hunt with :lol:


----------



## Bingshounds (Jul 24, 2007)

sniper_094 said:


> It seems like everyone hunts waterfowl here. I hunt rabbits and sqirrels alot. I'm only eleven and my dad says i'm not safe enough 4 a real gun :evil: But when i was ten i got 3 rabbits, and ive got 3 more rabbits now. Ive only got 1 squirrell. Do any of you hunt small game


 I have 2 beagles i hunt rabbits with


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

how do you clean rabbits and squirrels? just wondering because i dont really like shooting things just for fun. i like to get something out of it. :-?


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

Steelpuck18 said:


> how do you clean rabbits and squirrels? just wondering because i dont really like shooting things just for fun. i like to get something out of it. :-?


just search it :beer:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Skinning a rabbit is pretty easy, but it can take a little time if you are unexperienced. First, cut just through the skin around the middle. Then, grasp the skin and peel it off like a pair of pants. Be careful not to cut into the guts. The good meat is found on the back legs and the spine, so you will have to gut it. Cut the membrane that protects the guts. Next, remove the guts and stomach by cutting them off were they connect to the carcase and the rear end. Discard the guts far away from your house. Cut off the meat on the back legs and spine. Thoroughly wash all of the hair off of the meat with cold water and dry with a paper towel.

Now its time to cook it. Get a large zip lock bag and put some flour and a little Lowery's seasoned salt. Put the meat in the bag and close it. Shake the bag to cover the meat with the mixture. Take the meat out of the bag and fry it in olive oil on low heat until it is thoroughly cooked. Enjoy!!!

By the way, the comments about NOT wanting to shoot a rabbit just because you have one for a pet makes me want to uke:
I say to :sniper: away at theese little varmints! They make a very tasty meal.


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

I love hunting small game. I use my Remington AirMaster77 (which has a pressure leak) But resently I use my dad's Gamo. Let me tell you, with Master Point Gamo ammo, that thing is down right deadly, man stuff bleeds when you hit them with that. Birds don't stand a chance against eather rifles listed. I love hunting pellet gun hunting. Kinda' a challenge. You have to be accurate and know where to hit stuff at. Respratory and head shots do the job. Just don't do that stuff in school cloths. Man those bodies bleed when you hit in those areas. :sniper:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

i hunt sqwirrls and rabbits..but i stoped hunting rabbits cause bout a year ago i shot one with my pellet gun and it shoots 1000ft per second i thought it was enough power and speed to kill one when i shot it it was a good shot but it was doing one of there call and it was loud i huryed up on a qwick nuther shot and that did it but i hate seeing any animal i shoot suffer..i think if ur gunna shoot something kill it cleanly i no some ppl that would shoot something just to watch it suffer.. :eyeroll: :evil: :evil: :******:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

If it was a good shot like you said, it was dead as soon as the first shot hit. Rabbits kick around even after they are dead because their muscles go nuts after the brain shuts down. Your rabbit did not suffer at all  1000 fps is plenty for rabbits. (With a well-placed head shot, 500 fps will do the job.)

P.S. I don't like to see animals suffer either. I always try for clean kills.


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

man ya'll aint't right. you should have some ethics. it's people like some of you the reason govt. wants to take away guns. Chasing rabbits with a car :eyeroll: chasing a fox with a snowmobile till they trip and then kick them to kill 'em :eyeroll: i think people like this need to have that done to them, i bet then they wouldn't do that. people like that make me wanna puke uke: if your gunna kill something......eat it most things actually taste good........don't kill just to kill.........make it a clean shot, one shot one kill.........use your MORALS..........If listed above (un ethical) raise your morals. i'm not a tree hugger or animal activist at all by any means but it just ain't right to torture animals like that. this post isnt derected towards everyone here just the people who don't kill to eat they kill to kill, please get new morals. :******: uke: :eyeroll:


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

thats true.....almost any thing i kill i eat i hunt cause its fun and i hunt for meat...i think the ppl that hunt just to kill are stupid and that when they do that it make them the bigger man and i never chase an amimal on a snowcat or ATV or any thing or that matter..is ur gunna hunt kill thing ethicaly......like dont shoot a deer with a .22 thats stupid too shoot them will probly nuthing smaller then a .223...and dont shoot deer from 500 yard way cause unless ur a really good shot and have a REALLY good gun and ammo and a shooting bench even then there soo much room for error wind,is one of them...but almost any one thats on here has comon sense cause if u dont i wouldent be hunten...


----------



## mortalcare (Aug 8, 2010)

my name is scott. if you want to respond to this messange feel free to contact me for more info at [email protected]. If you love hunting you may be interested in this idea. I have recreated the gamescale to fit airguns to be treated as firearms. It took awhile but I eventualy tied all the ends together,leaving no questions unanswered in this gamescale. The game(as in targetanimal)is smaller to fit airguns power,leaving rabbits and squirells to fill in a spot taken by deer in most sportmens gamescale.birds like sparrows and robins fill in for medium game like coyotes and big game is waterfowl.its all pulled off with challenge by stand hunting everything.if you liked this message welcome to the oakland airgun club,a club founded by me with 30 members and countless online followers to join the newest type of hunting to hit the world send me a picture of game you've taken with a airgun or just a pic of your airgun,and the state you live in.


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

caribukiller said:


> no we can't just shoot them with a pellet gun because it's to hard it's much easer to shoot them with a .410 or a 22
> 
> hey i like the idea of chasing down rabbits with a car me and my buddies do something like that with foxes we case them with the ski-doo trip them up with the skis and give it a few kicks hahaha man its fun :lol:
> 
> remember it's only illegal if you get caught


 :eyeroll: :withstupid: :lame:


----------



## NDduckslayer (Nov 17, 2010)

caribukiller said:


> no we can't just shoot them with a pellet gun because it's to hard it's much easer to shoot them with a .410 or a 22
> 
> hey i like the idea of chasing down rabbits with a car me and my buddies do something like that with foxes we case them with the ski-doo trip them up with the skis and give it a few kicks hahaha man its fun :lol:
> 
> remember it's only illegal if you get caught


 :eyeroll: :withstupid: :lame:


----------



## ra.one (Jun 11, 2011)

Not yet neither i am interested in playing it.


----------



## Mundint (Jun 5, 2015)

Do you plan on hunting squirrels, doves etc., any small game animal, more or less this year than last year? Why? What changed?


----------

